# Poll, Smooth or Wire ?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

obviously most forum members are Smooth owners,,but,, would you consider a Wire haired V? and vice versa for WHV owners, would you consider a smooth? personally I'm stuck in the middle with a smooth/wire mutt


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

To be honest, I really didn't care either way when looking for breeders. But to be honest, now that I have Kimber, I think I'm partial to short hair. I'm sure if I had gotten a wirehaired vizsla, I would be pulling for the other side. ;-)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - a lifetime of smootth - jazz & blues - I knew where my Vote was going - till I got the 5K$ check from the forum 2 save DISCO & being WIRED !!!!!!!


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

,y son (12) plays the upright bass... So destiny took us to our smooth- haired boy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - a lifetime of smootth - jazz & blues - I knew where my Vote was going - till I got the 5K$ check from the forum 2 save DISCO & being WIRED !!!!!!!


to be honest Ron, I expect most votes to go smooth only, only for the reason that smooths are tried and tested through a 1000 years, yet wires are relative newcomers having only been bred since 1930's. If poll pans out as I think ( that very rarely happens) I expect more V owners from more northern/colder climes to consider a wire, but hey-ho, lets see how it goes


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Happyhappyhappy said:


> ,y son (12) plays the upright bass... So destiny took us to our smooth- haired boy!


sounds like lyrics from a Deacon Blue song.. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the song Deacon Blue - by Steely Dan - Drink Scotch Whiskey all night long & die behind the wheel !!!! -Not the way PIKE & I R going out - Drink Bourbon Wiskey all night long & die behind the POINT !!! LOL


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a wonderful smooth, but after seeing all the pics of Harr's gorgeous Ruby I would definitely consider a wire!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Both would be nice :-*

Do wires cost more because of the extra fur included? 
If so, I'll order haute couture winter coat with feathers for my smooth hair to even things out.


----------



## myvizsla (Jul 15, 2013)

smooth is good.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Very short hair was one of the attributes I had as must have when we were considering any breed for the next dog. Otherwise many other breeds might have made the list.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the wirehairs Ive came across don't have the big run that you can find in the smoothes.
Lord knows I love a big running dog, but they don't fit every hunt situation. So I voted for both.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I voted for both because one never knows! Love to duck hunt and my smooths, while they have the desire, do not have the coat to handle much beyond early season. BUT and this is based on hearsay only the wires may not have the field search and drive I like in my current V's. I just haven't seen enough to make a determination yet.

IF I were to consider any other wire haired breed it would be pudelpointer for sure. There have been some nice things done with that breed that I really like, and wow can those dogs rock!


----------

